# Wie bastelt man sowas: 3d-Ansicht-Apllet



## bröggle (10. Jan 2004)

http://shop.teltex.de/cgi-bin/Telte...0359e3eb271950eddcb30687/Product/View/0100169
und dann auf 3-d Ansicht 

Wie macht man das?
kann man auch 3d-Modelle aus 3d-Programmen importieren (z.b Blender)


----------



## Oxygenic (11. Jan 2004)

Ich kann da nirgends eine 3D-Ansicht entdecken.

Mit Blender-Modellen wirst du es generell schwer haben. Peinlicherweise existiert für dessen Dateiformat keinerlei Spezifikation und die Entwickler scheinen selber nicht genau zu wissen, wie dieses aufgebaut ist - lapidare Antwort auf entsprechende Fragen ist immer nur "schau' in die Sourcen".


----------



## AlArenal (11. Jan 2004)

@Oxygenic:

Auf Details und dann auf 3D-Ansicht klicken.


----------



## bröggle (11. Jan 2004)

@Oxygenicann eben Cinema4d 6CE, denn das gabs im Pc-Magazin...
oder halt irgendwelche 3-D Formate, die man dann über entsprechende Converter convertiert?


----------



## Oxygenic (11. Jan 2004)

Da die dort offenbar kein Java 3D verwenden heißt es in Bezug auf die Dateiformate (und die komplette 3D-Visualisierung): alles selberschreiben. Für Java 3D gibt es hingegen bereis eine ganze Menge Loader.


----------



## EgonOlsen (15. Jan 2004)

Hallo erstmal!

Du könntest es auch mit meiner "Ausgeburt" jPCT versuchen. Das ist eine 3D Engine für Java, die einen Software-Modus für Applets/Applikationen sowie einen Hardware-Modus (via LWJGL) für Applikationen bietet. Laden kannst du primär 3DS und MD2-Dateien (und ein bisschen anderen Kram wie ASC und so). Die Zielrichtung ist allerdings nicht so sehr die einfache Präsentation von Produkten, wie sie in deinem Link zu sehen ist. Aber was du nicht brauchst, kannst du ja ignorieren.
Naja, falls du einen Blick riskieren möchtest: http://www.jpct.net Und eine kleine Demo als Applet hier: http://www.jpct.net/demos/


----------



## Oxygenic (15. Jan 2004)

Mächtig gewaltig Egon!

Laufen die Demos auf der Seite dort im Software-Modus oder mit LWOGL-Unterstützung?

Bei mir sehen die Texturen auf den Kugeln interessanterweise ziemlich ausgefranst aus, aber sonst ist das nicht übel! Darf ich die Seite mit bei den Links auf http://www.javacore.de/ aufnehmen?


----------



## EgonOlsen (15. Jan 2004)

Die Applets laufen in Software, LWJGL könnte das gar nicht. Etwas mit optionalem LWJGL-Support findest du z.B. hier: http://www.jpct.net/download/jpctdemo.zip. Die "Fransen" in der Kugel kommen vom Dithering des Software-Renderers (analog zu Unreal) in Verbindung mit der hohen Kompression der Textur. Würde es nicht fransig aussehen, wäre es blockig... :wink: 
Kannst gerne darauf linken. Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Oxygenic (15. Jan 2004)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kannst gerne darauf linken. Würde mich freuen.



Et voila!

Scene-Antialiasing ist wohl nicht möglich? Damit würden sich die Fransen sicher beseitigen lassen. Dein Konkurrent IDX3D, der allerdings nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, kann sowas.


----------



## EgonOlsen (15. Jan 2004)

Oxygenic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Scene-Antialiasing ist wohl nicht möglich? Damit würden sich die Fransen sicher beseitigen lassen. Dein Konkurrent IDX3D, der allerdings nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, kann sowas.


Doch, kannst du machen. 1,5 und 2 fach, aber geht natürlich ziemlich auf die Füllrate. 
IDX3D kann ich nicht wirklich als "Konkurrenz" sehen, denn mit jPCT kann man wesentlich mehr anstellen. Danke für die Verlinkung.


----------



## Oxygenic (15. Jan 2004)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Doch, kannst du machen. 1,5 und 2 fach, aber geht natürlich ziemlich auf die Füllrate.



Das ist klar, das ist bei 3D-Hardware nicht anders. Eine JavaDoc-API-Beschreibung gibts für deine Engine nicht?


----------



## EgonOlsen (15. Jan 2004)

Oxygenic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eine JavaDoc-API-Beschreibung gibts für deine Engine nicht?


Doch: http://www.jpct.net/doc/index.html oder im ZIP zusammen mit dem API-Jar und zwei Beispielen. Zu finden auf der Website unter "Download".


----------



## bröggle (18. Jan 2004)

hmm das werd ich mir doch mal genauer anschauen... ich hoffe das ganze ist nicht allzu schwierig...


----------



## Acrobat (26. Feb 2004)

Sorry, dass ich diesen alten Thread wieder ausgrabe, aber das interessiert mich auch. Was ist daraus geworden? Hast du es mal probiert und wenn ja, kann man damit sowas machen?


----------



## bröggle (19. Apr 2004)

Also mir hat dann doch die Zeit irgendwie gefehlt um mich genauer damit zu beschäftigen...
aber ich habe mal versucht, in diesem 3d Spiel die "Waffe" auszutauschen und es funktionierte sogar!.

Mehr aber auch nicht...
^-^


----------



## Grizzly (20. Apr 2004)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo erstmal!
> 
> Du könntest es auch mit meiner "Ausgeburt" jPCT versuchen. Das ist eine 3D Engine für Java, die einen Software-Modus für Applets/Applikationen sowie einen Hardware-Modus (via LWJGL) für Applikationen bietet. Laden kannst du primär 3DS und MD2-Dateien (und ein bisschen anderen Kram wie ASC und so). Die Zielrichtung ist allerdings nicht so sehr die einfache Präsentation von Produkten, wie sie in deinem Link zu sehen ist. Aber was du nicht brauchst, kannst du ja ignorieren.
> Naja, falls du einen Blick riskieren möchtest: http://www.jpct.net Und eine kleine Demo als Applet hier: http://www.jpct.net/demos/



Und das hast Du Dir alles selber zusammengebastelt? Ich bin beeindrucket  . Hast Du mal überlegt ein Buch darüber zu schreiben? Vor allem über Software 3D Rendering? Würd' mich nämlich wahnsinnig interessieren.


----------



## EgonOlsen (27. Apr 2004)

Danke, aber ich denke es gibt bereits mehr als genug Literatur zum Thema. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt sooo viel davon in Deutsch, aber ein Buch werde ich sicher mangels Zeit (und Talent zum Bücher schreiben... :wink: ) nicht "verbrechen".


----------



## Grizzly (27. Apr 2004)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke, aber ich denke es gibt bereits mehr als genug Literatur zum Thema. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt sooo viel davon in Deutsch, aber ein Buch werde ich sicher mangels Zeit (und Talent zum Bücher schreiben... :wink: ) nicht "verbrechen".



Schade. :cry: 

Dann kannst Du mir vielleicht ein Buch zum Thema Software-Renderer empfehlen?


----------



## EgonOlsen (6. Mai 2004)

Grizzly hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann kannst Du mir vielleicht ein Buch zum Thema Software-Renderer empfehlen?


Nicht wirklich. Das was ich da mache, mache ich schon seit Jahren so...keine Ahnung mehr, womit ich da mal angefangen habe...


----------



## Grizzly (7. Mai 2004)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Grizzly hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Och men-no...  :cry:


----------



## EgonOlsen (7. Mai 2004)

Schau mal hier nach:

http://www.gamedev.net/reference/list.asp?categoryid=40#33


----------



## Grizzly (7. Mai 2004)

EgonOlsen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schau mal hier nach:
> 
> http://www.gamedev.net/reference/list.asp?categoryid=40#33



Cool. Danke.  Werd mir bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar der Texte reinziehen.


----------

